# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  [shtrydhje-truri]...shtepia...

## mad

mendoni dhe me jepni pergjigje per kete:

jane 3 shtepi, njera blu, njera e bardhe dhe njera e kuqe. Nqs shtepia e kuqe eshte ne te majte te shtepise qe ndodhet ne mes dhe ajo blu eshte ne te djathte te asaj qe ndodhet ne mes, ku eshte shtepia e bardhe?
Mendoni....... 

{^_^}

----------


## [xeni]

mad ti po tallesh?


ne mes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mad

xeni, je i gabuar.....dhe jo, nuk po tallem    :buzeqeshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## Hyllien

Mos ka ndonje gabim ne pyetje...it can't be that easy.

----------


## PINK

Shtepia e bardhe eshte mbrapa.... sa here del jashte ne backyard ai i shtepise se blu .. ja ben me dore atij te " bardhes " ... kurse ai i shtepise se kuqe e ka para .. e pershendet sa here del me  korr barin ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mad

pergjigja qe kerkoj une (sipas kerkesave te forumistave) ..... nuk ka te beje me pohimet e bera me siper. lexoni mire pyetjen!

{^_^}

----------


## Hyllien

Mbase pergjigja qe  kerkon ti eshte Amerika, dmth Washingtoni...
Ishte goditje posht belit Mad...po ishte goditje e bukur  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mad

*kjo eshte SuiGeneris.....*  :buzeqeshje: 

{^_^}

----------


## Rhea

e lezetshme

----------


## A.N.Y

shtepia e bardhe ndodhet perball shtepis se kuqe dhe asaj blu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

pse mer per shtepine e xhorxhit e kishe fjalen ti Mad .... lol 

good one  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

po kjo nuk shkruhet me te vogla; shkruhet "Shtepia e Bardhe"  :buzeqeshje: 

mad, mos rri shume me kinez  :ngerdheshje:

----------

